# Adding NPP to TRT



## John Ziegler

What are your thoughts on adding 100mgs NPP to a 100mgs Test C per week regimen ?


----------



## NbleSavage

If yer after it for joint pain reduction, then 100 Mg weekly should give you some relief. So goes the theory, Nandrolone increases synovial fluid and collagen synthesis. Yell also though find studies decrying the long term hazards of Nandy in terms of damaging blood vessels and essentially 'priming' them for plaque build up (Toxicol Lett. 2007 Mar 8; 169(2):129-36)

IMO, try it for 8-12 weeks and get bloods done. If yer thinking of staying on it indefinitely as part of yer TRT, ye'll be getting blood work on the regular anyway so keep an eye on things.

Anecdotally IME, Nandy did wonders for me knees. "Soft, fuzzy kittens" I think a nameless Mod from Bahstan on this board described the feeling as...

- Savage


----------



## PillarofBalance

You kinda just started Zeig so I would say give it a little more time before trt plus


----------



## snake

Does 100 mg have you where you want to be? Some Snake science here but I think the high doses of test tend to require something like NPP to offset the adverse effects of the test on the tendons and connective tissue. I really don't think you NEED it but if you WANT it; go for it. I have read a dose of 50 mg/wk can still have some positive effects on collagen. I know you like to play in the shallow end of the pool so maybe try the 50mg.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

snake said:


> Does 100 mg have you where you want to be? Some Snake science here but I think the high doses of test tend to require something like NPP to offset the adverse effects of the test on the tendons and connective tissue. I really don't think you NEED it but if you WANT it; go for it. I have read a dose of 50 mg/wk can still have some positive effects on collagen. I know you like to play in the shallow end of the pool so maybe try the 50mg.



No AAS, not even nandrolone, will help tendons. Nandrolone can mask issues but doesn't fix them and there is considerable evidence showing AAS can weaken collagen  Snakeypoo.


----------



## bigdog

I run 100mg a week when im on my regular trt. its helped me with a grumpy shoulder issue I had.


----------



## Assassin32

For me, Deca at 100-200 mg/wk made my knees and shoulders feel great. Unfortunately, it destroyed my cholesterol levels. LDL numbers skyrocketed and HDL numbers took a shit. Then a month after stopping, they went back to normal. So, at my age, I decided to bag it for good. But it definitely helped joint pain.


----------



## snake

DocDePanda187123 said:


> No AAS, not even nandrolone, will help tendons. Nandrolone can mask issues but doesn't fix them and there is considerable evidence showing AAS can weaken collagen  Snakeypoo.



I have seen it both ways Docs; the achilles tendon in rats and the postmenopausal woman studies and truthfully I'm not sure I could say what the hell is up. I think we both agree that above average levels of test can weaken tendons.

One other thing; I told you, pet names are only for the bedroom. :32 (16):


----------



## DocDePanda187123

snake said:


> I have seen it both ways Docs; the achilles tendon in rats and the postmenopausal woman studies and truthfully I'm not sure I could say what the hell is up. I think we both agree that above average levels of test can weaken tendons.
> 
> One other thing; I told you, pet names are only for the bedroom. :32 (16):



But Snake......I am in th bedroom, naked dripping in baby oil waiting for you and your snake meat....


----------



## bigdog

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ this caught me off guard a bit. SNAKE I had no idea you swung both ways buddy! :32 (20):


----------



## Maijah

Ziggy imo you should run a cycle of test only at 500+ mgs and follow a serious training regimen before you try any other compounds.


----------



## ToolSteel

DocDePanda187123 said:


> No AAS, not even nandrolone, will help tendons. Nandrolone can mask issues but doesn't fix them and there is considerable evidence showing AAS can weaken collagen  Snakeypoo.


What about physiological test levels and boldenone, nandrolone, or anavar added? As far as o know all three increased collagen synthesis on a positive manner, but ONLY when test was at normal physiological levels. 



bigdog said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ this caught me off guard a bit. SNAKE I had no idea you swung both ways buddy! :32 (20):



Uhh... Have you not seen his profile pic? 

:32 (17):


----------



## curtisvill

Why use a short ester, NPP? I think you would be better served using deca.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

ToolSteel said:


> What about physiological test levels and boldenone, nandrolone, or anavar added? As far as o know all three increased collagen synthesis on a positive manner, but ONLY when test was at normal physiological levels.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh... Have you not seen his profile pic?
> 
> :32 (17):



Even with lowish test dosage, the weight of the evidence from everything I've seen shows it to be more damaging if anything. Then you also have the fact that was promoted muscular hypertorphy at a greater rate than that of tendons and ligaments which would only compound the issue.


----------



## John Ziegler

Here's the thing guy's I don't really want to go on a full on blast but I do want to spice things up a bit for around 8 to 10 weeks.

Are you saying that the Npp at 100mgs per week added to my test C at 100mgs per week is only going to help joints and I wont see any strength or size differences.

I've read the Npp is more anabolic than test and doesnt aromitize as much. So I was thinking of just dabbling in a little bit to like I said slightly spice up the regimen for 8 to 10 weeks.

I'm not looking for a major blast that is going to require a lot of side effects management protocol.

I could get some test P instead of the Npp because I don't have joint pain and throw that in on top of the test C and watch out for sides I do have anastrozol.

What do you think about that ?

For just a spice it up a little for a bit.

Test P or Npp ?


----------



## John Ziegler

curtisvill said:


> Why use a short ester, NPP? I think you would be better served using deca.



I just want to do a short little 8 to 10 weeks deal Deca has a tendency to linger in the system for a long time and I don't want that.


----------



## bigdog

just increase the test c and it will be spiced nicely. your on a low dose right now right?


----------



## John Ziegler

bigdog said:


> just increase the test c and it will be spiced nicely. your on a low dose right now right?



I am on a low dose right now but I am hording the pharmacy grade stuff for the 100mgs per week only I dont want to jeopardize the stockpile.

As it stands I have enough for one years worth of test c at 100mgs per week and am only getting 100mgs every two weeks by the script.

I started stockpiling the script for a year before I started the regimen because I knew that 100mgs every other week would not be effective but I was going to slap a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## bigdog

i hear ya. but if it were me instead of adding something else id get more test c and just up the dose. 50mg a week (100 E2WEEKS) is a super low dose. wanna spice it up go 150-200mg a week. get test c and alternate it with the pharm grade if you like. i bet you would love the results.


----------



## curtisvill

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I just want to do a short little 8 to 10 weeks deal Deca has a tendency to linger in the system for a long time and I don't want that.



100mg is such a low dose it won't matter.


----------



## John Ziegler

bigdog said:


> i hear ya. but if it were me instead of adding something else id get more test c and just up the dose. 50mg a week (100 E2WEEKS) is a super low dose. wanna spice it up go 150-200mg a week. get test c and alternate it with the pharm grade if you like. i bet you would love the results.



I am like I said taking 100mgs per week of the test c as we speak and eventually wil solve the riddle and get a script for 200mgs a week but for now I'm stuck slowly dwindling the stockpile till further notice and have a little over a year to figure out how to up it.

Ok I starting to motion toward the test and not the npp.

I think I will go ahead and get 4 bottles of test P instead and run that at 100mgs every other day till it runs out then go back on the watson test C.

How does that sound to you for like I said just a little bump up in the action.



curtisvill said:


> 100mg is such a low dose it won't matter.



Oh I see ok, well what do you think sir Test P or Npp like I was just mentioning ?


----------



## bigdog

100 mg of test p EOD would surely spice it up good. a good test only cycle is pretty amazing!


----------



## curtisvill

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Oh I see ok, well what do you think sir Test P or Npp like I was just mentioning ?



So I am a bit confused. In your original post you said cyp and now you are mentioning prop. If you want to spice things up you are going to up your doses, and if you up your doses, you will need to think about an AI. Since you are on trt you will not need to worry about pct. What do you hope to achieve when you "spice things up?" That answer would help me better answer your question. 

I am on currently on a cut where I am running my trt dose of test cyp at 200mg a week along with tren fina at 210mg. Point is you can always spice things up with lower doses.


----------



## Rumpy

I've been cruising on 200mg of Test U and 120mg of Deca pinned once a week for a while.  That seems to work great for me.  I use the Deca for joints and it does wonders for me.

That said, like Curtis I have no idea what you're trying to accomplish here.  Stay on TRT/cruise or blast - make up your mind.  Either way you're not going to PCT off so I don't know why you're looking at short esters.  If you can get Test P and NPP you should be able to get Cyp or Eth, just up your test and blast for a while if that's what you want to do.  Adding a short ester on top of a long and pinning EOD just seems like a needless hassle and waste of money to me.


----------



## nightster

Or just add some Dbol?


----------



## John Ziegler

So after reading these posts I've decided not to get the Npp and go ahead and do a 400mg blast for 3 months.

I just opened a vial of watson test c that expires in december it has 9ml's left in it.

Is it going to be ok to leave sitting for 3 months while I blast then come back to it later ?

Heres another thing I can get a hold of some test c 200 or some test e 300.

Do you think I should keep using the test c I have at 100 mgs and add test e 300mgs to it for 12 weeks ?

Or should I get some test c 200mgs and just leave the watson test 200 sit for 3 months ?

What is a good anastrozol dose for a 400 mg blast ?


----------



## Bro Bundy

I like to take 1 mg of adex a week on pin day.Thats usually enough for me to solve any e2sides I get which is mostly itchy nips.Your test is good for a while after it expires no problem.Smart move doing the 400 mg over the npp for now .


----------



## John Ziegler

Bro Bundy said:


> I like to take 1 mg of adex a week on pin day.Thats usually enough for me to solve any e2sides I get which is mostly itchy nips.Your test is good for a while after it expires no problem.Smart move doing the 400 mg over the npp for now .



Ok kool I have 1 mg anastrozols


----------



## curtisvill

It doesn't matter what test you use, e or cyp. My thought is if you are already using cyp stick with that. The Watson cyp will be fine for three months.


----------



## automatondan

bigdog said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ this caught me off guard a bit. SNAKE I had no idea you swung both ways buddy! :32 (20):



This whole board is SUPER ghey.... This just in.


----------



## automatondan

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Even with lowish test dosage, the weight of the evidence from everything I've seen shows it to be more damaging if anything. Then you also have the fact that was promoted muscular hypertorphy at a greater rate than that of tendons and ligaments which would only compound the issue.



Doc, what are your findings/concusions about gh on tissue repair? I doubt I will ever have the cash for gh anyways, I have just always been curious as the the potential regenerative capabilities?  (Sorry Z, dont mean to threadjack...)


----------



## automatondan

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I am on a low dose right now but I am hording the pharmacy grade stuff for the 100mgs per week only I dont want to jeopardize the stockpile.
> 
> As it stands I have enough for one years worth of test c at 100mgs per week and am only getting 100mgs every two weeks by the script.
> 
> I started stockpiling the script for a year before I started the regimen because I knew that 100mgs every other week would not be effective but I was going to slap a gift horse in the mouth.



Z, when does you doc run your bloods? My doc has my get mine drawn the day before my next dose is due... If you are prescribed 100 mg every 2 wks (which sucks), why not just do that when its time for your next blood draw and have your doc see your levels are too low so they will up your prescribed dosage...? And if they are not taking care of you, find a doc that knows what they are doing.


----------

